#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Информация >  > > >  >  > Путешествия >  > > >  >  > Таиланд >  > > >  >  >  Wat Rong Khun – самый необычный буддийский храм

## Бо

http://traveliving.org/white-temple-wat-rong-khun/ (много фото)

Сегодня расскажу об одном поражающем воображение месте. Только ради Белого Храма Ват Ронг Кхун (Wat Rong Khun) стоит ехать на север Таиланда в Чианг Рай. White Temple, как его еще называют иностранцы, находится в 12ти км от города, он виден с трассы, ведущей в Чианг Рай, так что если вы поедете на скутерах, точно не пропустите. Этот храм известен своей ослепительной белизной и считается самым необычным буддийским храмом.

Перескажу немного то, что удалось узнать про храм из интернета. Своим появлением Wat Rong Khun обязан тайскому художнику Чалермчаю Коситпипат (Chalermchai Kositpipat). С виду совсем простой улыбчивый таец уже вложил несколько миллионов долларов в строительство храма, которое ведется с 1997 года, и верит, что эта работа даст ему "вечную жизнь". Он говорит, что только смерть может остановить его мечты, но она не сможет остановить этот проект. По слухам, Коситпипат не берет денег от спонсоров, чтобы те не диктовали ему свои условия. Наверное, именно поэтому храм получается очень красивым и необычным. Художник сам продумал каждую статую, каждый элемент и роспись храма. Его картины можно посмотреть здесь.

----------

Pema Sonam (08.06.2010), Raudex (08.06.2010), Zom (08.06.2010), Алекс С (03.09.2010), Ануруддха (13.03.2014), Галина_Сур (13.03.2014), Манечка (08.06.2010), Савелов Александр (13.03.2014), Читтадхаммо (08.06.2010)

----------


## Zom

Да уж - скорее похоже на дворцы мира 33 чем на буддийский храм .. ))

----------


## Паскаль

Роспись просто поражает своей бесвкусицей да и всё остальное -- уродливый новодел.

----------


## Sadhak

Был там месяц назад. Очень красиво, но народу не протолкнуться, как в метро. А на этих фото почти никого четыре года назад...

----------

